
How Mexican Piñatas Get Made - zdw
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/bjy7az/how-mexican-pinatas-get-made
======
IronWolve
Those look way better than the white donkey pinatas I use to get the kids
years ago, more art work. Dont think I've gotten a pinata in 15 years.

